# Yamaha YS624 Price?



## sr73087

I am looking at a non-running YS624. Pictures are attached. They are asking $350. What do you think is a good price in its current condition and then in Nov/Dec in running condition?


----------



## nwcove

it looks like it would clean up ok.....but why is it non-running ? and its hard to tell from the pics, .....are the bottom edges worn off the bucket ? serrations gone off the augers ? if its not a toothless yammy, and it just needs a carb kit to run ( right), i would pay the asking price ! if the bucket and augers are worn , id offer a whole lot less and fix it for personal use . jmo


----------



## sr73087

Guy said it ran 2 years back. It sounds like he just let it sit. Seems like an older guy. He said he is selling it because he purchased a new blower.


----------



## orangputeh

sr73087 said:


> Guy said it ran 2 years back. It sounds like he just let it sit. Seems like an older guy. He said he is selling it because he purchased a new blower.


are those augers supposed to have serrations like they do on Honda's??? we have a member here named YSHSfan that knows these machines rather well but I think he is taking the offseason off from here. just like mentioned before, check the bottom of the bucket for damage and if it is maybe the augers are ground down which takes most of the value away in my opinion.

a Yamaha is a rare species in my neck of the woods. I would clean it up if not too damaged and clean out the carb, service it , etc and it would go for 2-3 times what he is asking during a snowstorm around here. depends on damage and further inspection.

I would offer 250 ( unless the bottom of bucket and augers are damaged ) I would also make sure the tranny was working thru all the gears.


----------



## sr73087

Ok so I picked it up for $250 last night. Bucket looked good, didn't see shoes on it though, not sure if it came with them. The auger did not look to have serrations like my Hondas do (HS55 and HS80). The other issues I noticed was a broken sheer pin on one side (no biggie) and what looked like some epoxy on the top of the tank, hopefully it holds fuel fine. Unit feels to have decent compression and has spark. There was fuel up to the carb inlet above the pump, not sure if there was fuel to the standalone "jet" on the engine side of the carb (see pics). What is this jet's purpose? However, there was no fuel in the carb bowl. Clogged inlet on the carb or sticking float? Carb looks pretty dirty/rusty inside but I haven't pulled it completely apart yet.


----------



## sr73087

Not sure why I couldn't attach the other pic on the last post.


----------



## leonz

Great find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
==============================================
For Orangeputeh, These beautiful models did not have serrated teeth originally when they were first introduced.
==============================================
Plan on changing the fuel lines as they are always suspect and degrade over time. 
I have a link in one of my posts to a Yamaha Dealer in Pennsylvania that has lots and lots of parts for old and new yamaha machines and you should chat with them.

If I remember correctly what another SBF member said you can replace the tracks with smaller Honda tracks.

You should also become a member of the Yamaha snow blower forum to learn more about your beautiful snow blower. there is no charge to become a member of that forum either.

if you can have the carburator dipped in an ultrasonic cleaner to clean it that will help you a lot another option would be to soak it in a deep bowl filled with alcohol or hydrogen peroxide for 24-48 hours. 

Pipe cleaners should help you quite a bit when cleaning out the jets and fuel lines if they are metal.


----------



## sr73087

What does that secondary jet outside the carb actually do? I haven't seen that in any other blowers or other lawn equipment.


----------



## leonz

Most of them have 2 jets for low idle and high idle as far as I know but as most of my work was with large air cooled diesels it proved to me that indirect injection diesels are the simplest to own and operate all the way down to the Duetz 2 cylinder engines.


----------



## sr73087

Pulled the carb apart this morning and found a bunch of rust in the bowl, was able to get 95% of it out. Main jet was clogged as well as pilot jet, they came out and cleaned up nice . Tube below the main jet did not want to move even after spraying it with penetrating oil. Just sprayed the crap out of it with carb cleaner and did not want to mess with it since I do not see the replacement part for that available. Only other concern was the needle valve being alittle worn, but it seemed to seal when physically blowing through the fuel inlet and raising and loweing the float. Ordered a few new gaskets that were damaged or missing. Hopefully this thing fires up after $40 in overpriced parts.


----------



## leonz

Spray everything down with Fluid Film to make it slick/slippery and to coat the metal parts that come in contact with snow so that it will not stick.


----------



## sr73087

What is this worth running? Everything working, cleaned and greased?


----------



## orangputeh

sr73087 said:


> Pulled the carb apart this morning and found a bunch of rust in the bowl, was able to get 95% of it out. Main jet was clogged as well as pilot jet, they came out and cleaned up nice . Tube below the main jet did not want to move even after spraying it with penetrating oil. Just sprayed the crap out of it with carb cleaner and did not want to mess with it since I do not see the replacement part for that available. Only other concern was the needle valve being alittle worn, but it seemed to seal when physically blowing through the fuel inlet and raising and loweing the float. Ordered a few new gaskets that were damaged or missing. Hopefully this thing fires up after $40 in overpriced parts.


if that carb doesn't work you probably can find a cheap chinese one on ebay. I have had some good luck with them on older Honda's.

I'd love to have a Yamaha for my collection. You don't see them on the west coast.


----------



## RIT333

sr73087 said:


> What is this worth running? Everything working, cleaned and greased?



You're going to have a very limited audience if trying to flip it. People know Honda, but very few know Yamaha. Plus people will be scared by limited dealer network in the USA -assuming that is where you live. While it may be a better machine than a Honda, for the previous mentioned reasons, I would estimate about a 25% discount from a comparable Honda - depending on your area.


----------



## orangputeh

sr73087 said:


> What is this worth running? Everything working, cleaned and greased?


go on 'allofcraigslist.com" and type in your model number and yamaha snowblower and see what they are selling for nationwide. of course they will sell for more in the winter.

forget that. i just did it and there was only one result. another non running 624 . is this the one you got?


----------



## sr73087

RIT333 said:


> You're going to have a very limited audience if trying to flip it. People know Honda, but very few know Yamaha. Plus people will be scared by limited dealer network in the USA -assuming that is where you live. While it may be a better machine than a Honda, for the previous mentioned reasons, I would estimate about a 25% discount from a comparable Honda - depending on your area.





orangputeh said:


> go on 'allofcraigslist.com" and type in your model number and yamaha snowblower and see what they are selling for nationwide. of course they will sell for more in the winter.
> 
> forget that. i just did it and there was only one result. another non running 624 . is this the one you got?



Yep the YS-624W. Is a close comparable Honda the HS55? Similar year and power output. 



That website is not working for me.


----------



## orangputeh

i tried getting that yamaha 624 in reno but seller won't budge on price. stuck valve and has not run in several years. pictures shows that it needs other work.

$325 seems pretty steep for a machine like this. I'd give $50-100 maybe and it would still be a crap shoot.


----------



## cpchriste

sr73087 said:


> What does that secondary jet outside the carb actually do? I haven't seen that in any other blowers or other lawn equipment.


that is the vacuum port to the fuel pump


----------



## sr73087

cpchriste said:


> that is the vacuum port to the fuel pump



Makes sense. One side to the carb, one pulling vacuum and the fuel inlet.


----------



## YSHSfan

Sorry I'm a bit late. (Wish I saw this thread from the beginning)


Couple of things:
* Unfortunately the augers and auger housing are really worn down (like a 'toothless Honda') They do have serrations from new. The left auger seems bent also. Augers are no longer available as replacements. Tracked Honda HS624/724 augers could be used (I haven't tried yet, but I'm confident they will work), the shaft will have to be modified into a stubby shaft like a Honda.











* The 'jet' on the picture is a vacuum port for the fuel pump










* This snowblowers are very well made (like Hondas) but unfortunately not many people appreciate the quality of them. I've gotten them anywhere from $150 to 500 in non running to running condition and have been able to sell them for $500 to $800 in good to great running operating and cosmetic condition.


They are not easy to sell and some buyers based on the fact that a lot of parts are no longer available want to pay very low dollars. 



* The tracks on them (you have tires, so you are good there) are no longer available, but Honda HS624/724 tracks can be installed.


----------

